# We made our local paper



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

The little local paper came out and did a nice piece on us, I think this will help boost my numbers and donations this year. 

http://www.putnampresstimes.com/images/e-editions/current.pdf#page=20


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot, great pictures, and that shot with the house is *gorgeous*! Damn, you have a LOT of tombstones!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, Roxy, you're a doll!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go!! Looks like a great setup!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

NiCE, Kevin! You're lucky you've got so many volunteers as yourself AND no vandals, 
kids and teens who "get" what you're doing: Haunt for Charity. Halloween at its best.


----------

